# Graco AAM vs AAF tips?



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Whats the main difference between the two? They are both advertised as fine finish and I see that the AAF has a pre-orfice and limited sizes. Which do you prefer? Price? Finish?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

AAM is the flat tip used in the G15/40 AAA guns.

AAF fits the RAC Housing in the G 40 AAA gun.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

So, a G40 gun that has been converted to the flat tip option (#288514) would use AAM tips?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

AAF are fine finish tips for the air assist sprayers. AAM are standard flat tips. They're both good - but if you're converting to a flat tip for fine finishing (which is the only real reason to do so) then you should go with the AAF.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Is it advisable to use the filter that's placed right behind the tip?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

STAR said:


> Is it advisable to use the filter that's placed right behind the tip?


Not sure what filter your revering to. Are you talking about the 1 in the Assembly Tube?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

STAR said:


> Is it advisable to use the filter that's placed right behind the tip?


Yep. They're called pre-filters (I think). You can order them in packages of 10 and cost about $5 a piece. You'll definitely want to use those with the flat tips since you can't reverse them to blow them out if you get junk jammed in them.


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

The filters are critical with flat tips & need extensive cleaning after every use, I've had crap still get through the filters & give me bad blockages. I now strain all paint old & new before use.
I use a small 12v compressor in my ute to blow out any blockages.
Its worth it, AAA does such a nice job on trim.
Cheers Bloodnut:thumbsup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

bloodnut said:


> The filters are critical with flat tips & need extensive cleaning after every use, I've had crap still get through the filters & give me bad blockages. I now strain all paint old & new before use.
> I use a small 12v compressor in my ute to blow out any blockages.
> Its worth it, AAA does such a nice job on trim.
> Cheers Bloodnut:thumbsup:


They are also a great roadside assistance and offer discount on hotels and stuff like that.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Yep. They're called pre-filters (I think). You can order them in packages of 10 and cost about $5 a piece. You'll definitely want to use those with the flat tips since you can't reverse them to blow them out if you get junk jammed in them.


So with the 395 finish pro we ultimately have three filters, the manifold, inline and tip pre-filter. Is 100 mesh fine for all of them or should I use the maximum available? I see Graco offers a 200 mesh for the manifold, is it recommended? I always strain material prior to spraying.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

STAR said:


> So with the 395 finish pro we ultimately have three filters, the manifold, inline and tip pre-filter. Is 100 mesh fine for all of them or should I use the maximum available? I see Graco offers a 200 mesh for the manifold, is it recommended? I always strain material prior to spraying.


I think they only have 2. Where does the pre-filter go?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I think they only have 2. Where does the pre-filter go?


They go in the base of the Tube; assembly part # 16. G 15 288844 G 40 249242.

They're called mushroom or thimble filters mesh 60-100.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yep and also the one in the manifold. But there is no inline filter. Maybe he is confusing the swivel with an inline filter.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yep and also the one in the manifold. But there is no inline filter. Maybe he is confusing the swivel with an inline filter.


The only thing I can think of is a Tip Filter Housing that fits on the end of a Airless Gun.

It takes the filter and is behind the flat tip retainer.
Airless not AAA.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This is all great information, but if you really want a fine finish, wouldn't a gravity fed conventional gun (with one air line BTW) be the way to go? The maintenance and clean up is super easy, unlike all the steps required for an airless.

With that said, when it comes to large areas that require a fine finish, I suppose the AAA is the way to go. However, I have a few bones to pick with the AAA (Graco 395):

-Having two hoses on an airless sucks

-The thing weighs as much as a mini bike

-G40 gun is a conventional wannabe, and the air cap is ridiculous to clean

-Not enough air pressure

-Requires electricity. Not self contained so much

Thanks for the thread stray. I feel a little better.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

CApainter said:


> This is all great information, but if you really want a fine finish, wouldn't a gravity fed conventional gun (with one air line BTW) be the way to go? The maintenance and clean up is super easy, unlike all the steps required for an airless.
> 
> With that said, when it comes to large areas that require a fine finish, I suppose the AAA is the way to go. However, I have a few bones to pick with the AAA (Graco 395):
> 
> ...


Having a bad morning huh?

I have not experience with the Graco 395 Finishpro yet. but I have used a Kremlin AA I have been waiting to pull the trigger on a 395 Finishpro for sometime but when that happens I will get a G-15 gun to use with it. I think AA is the way to go when you are spraying more than 1 gallon.

There is also lighter hoses for AA you just have to look for the right one since they are pricey.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Having a bad morning huh?
> 
> I have not experience with the Graco 395 Finishpro yet. but I have used a Kremlin AA I have been waiting to pull the trigger on a 395 Finishpro for sometime but when that happens I will get a G-15 gun to use with it. I think AA is the way to go when you are spraying more than 1 gallon.
> 
> There is also lighter hoses for AA you just have to look for the right one since they are pricey.


Actually, I'm having a pretty good morning! I just felt it was the right time to unload some of the inconveniences I've experienced with the Graco AAA. I mean, it is the convenience we are all striving for, isn't it?

As far as hoses, the AAA seems to have come with a 1/4" material line and a 3/8" air line. The weight is not an issue as much as handling and coiling up. I've always liked the single hose set ups. That's why I like the gravity fed guns for a variety of applications, from heavy to fine finishes. One air line, one cup, and stored in the most minimal of spaces.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yep and also the one in the manifold. But there is no inline filter. Maybe he is confusing the swivel with an inline filter.


I may be misreading you, but there is an inline filter on the 395 Finishpro (or any other G15/G40 gun). 

This one: 









So in all there are four filters. One at the base of the pickup tube, one at the manifold, one in the gun and one (optional) that gets installed behind the tip.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Rcon said:


> I may be misreading you, but there is an inline filter on the 395 Finishpro (or any other G15/G40 gun).
> 
> This one:
> 
> So in all there are four filters. One at the base of the pickup tube, one at the manifold, one in the gun and one (optional) that gets installed behind the tip.


Do you have a pic of the optional 1 behind the tip? I use the 1 in your photo but its in the base of the Tube assembly.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Same here. I'm familiar with the one on your pic that goes at the bottom of the base but that's it. The one in the manifold every sprayer has one air assisted or not. The only sprayer I have seen with a filter behind the tip is the ProShot.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

This is the only filter I'm aware of in the gun. Which is the one you posted


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> This is the only filter I'm aware of in the gun. Which is the one you posted


There is a flat tip washer with a screen that can be put behind the tip. 9 bucks for a washer that can clog quick and blow out.


----------

